# Sparks



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

My hudson with sit still sparks alot bought new brass wheels. Ck the dime ck cleaned the track and the engine runs erratic. Here is a pic of the wheels on tender. Any advice would be great..thanks
Al
.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The rear wheel shows a lot of pitting, the front wheel less. The axles look to have corrosion on them, at least from the appearance of the picture. The wheels need to be cleaned, the axles cleaned and polished and the brass axle wipers need to be checked for adequate pressure on the axles.
After that I would try running it on some solid NS track, like FasTrack, SHS or AM to see if the wheels spark. If not, but if it still sparks on the Gilbert track then that track needs a more thorough, abrasive cleaning.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks other than the isopropyl achohol. What use to clean track..

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Something mildly abrasive like a scotchbrite pad with the alcohol. If there is any corrosion on the running surface of the rail I have successfully use 400 grit sandpaper to remove it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use, and swear by, this track cleaning pad.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the green scotch brite pads to clean the track. I agree with Tom, the wheels are dirty.
Or maybe pitting from the sparks. I can tell you still have not got a container of Twinkle brass
and copper cleaner. It will clean those wheels right up. Get the Twinkle and the green pads at 
any grocery store. After using the green pads, wipe down the track with a rag and alcohol.
And clean the axle wipes. After cleaning everything really good and you still have lots of sparking
there is something else wrong. Some minor shorting.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I cleaned everything couldnt find the twinkle cleaner so i cleaned them good of what i had i will still look for that clean track couple of straight section of track was bad missed that when i was putting on. Putt engine back with 8 christmas cars and no sparking thanks guys.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No sparking is good. Getting the old Flyer track truly clean can take some work. Once it is clean a light wiping should suffice for maintenance.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

This article may help with track cleaning:









Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine







s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a good article, I had read it earlier. I believe it was the findings in this article that drove people to burnish Gilbert track. Burnishing produces a microscopically smooth surface that results in less arcing and much cleaner track. It is up to the individual modeler to judge if the effort justifies the result.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Aren't the middle wheel sets suppose to be flangless?????? It would improve centering.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The link coupler tenders with 3 axle trucks had flanged plastic center wheels. Those with sound had a sliding pickup shoe in place of the center wheels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a bright-boy to clean my tracks.I also use CRC contact cleaner to get oils, etc, off the top of the rails first.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I use the green Scotch Brite pads, then CRC contact cleaner, and a white cloth to make sure all is clean for track cleaning. I have used WD-40 in the past also. If you routinely wipe the track with the white cloth with CRC sprayed on it, it takes no time to clean and maintain the track. 

Kenny


----------

